# Getting alot of flack from this question



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have just about everything I hunt and fish for mounted, and discovered a new passion over the past few winters. Smelt fishing through the ice. Would it be possible or would any taxidermist attempt to mount a dozen or so smelt to make a cool scene out of them. i think they're pretty cool looking little fish. Thought it would be a cool conversation piece that nobody else has.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd think trying to MOUNT a smelt would be an exercise in futility. Because of the nature of smelt...size, oily, thin skin, and loose chrome scales....they _might be_ a candidate for freeze drying. That said, any fish I ever had freeze dried shrank terribly and insects devoured them until they were hollow. Another route is to have some of them molded and models made.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, don't have much knowledge on the process, just had my mind rolling around the idea. Maybe some reproductions is the way to go.


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

freeze dried is the way to go with them and its not all that expensive either good luck


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think that I would get a mold made and go that route. My second option would be freeze dried. I have used lots of freeze dried fish in mounts and have never seen a single bug eat the fish. Mayeb they were not freeze dried long enough or the ones in my shop avent been around long enough, but I must ask what kind of bugs you have hanging around your shop? I bomb my shop everycouple of months, may want to consider that.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I saw some brook trout for sale that had been carved from wood and painted. They looked quite good. If the painter can get the color right, this might work for you. 
The companys that sell the plastic bass, pike, etc. probably don't make smelt.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah i would get them molded... less of a chance to have any mishaps w cheap freeze drying.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, I will have to research the options a bit and figure something out. Thanks again.


----------

